# Need help please



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

I have an All Purpose spice blend that I will be selling in the grocery store I work at as well as an Indian restaurant - where you pick a seasoning from a shelf.. which you can also purchase a bottle if you liked the seasoning.


My thing is this.. i can make a batch, break it down to bottles and i know my suggested serving size is 1/4 tsp per serving.. i know how many ounces the bottle is and how many bottles I can get out of a batch... but the only thing standing in my way of printing my labels is the nutritional facts per bottle.. but my blend is fine so, a 1/4 tsp doesn't make a gram.. so i don't know how to plug in the info when creating a bottle nutrition fact label..

can someone please help?


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 23, 2022)

Determine the total weight of the entire batch of blended spices. Calculate the nutritional facts for that amount.

Determine how many ¼ tsp there are in a batch and divide the nutritional info for the batch by the number of ¼ tsps. Viola!


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 23, 2022)

Contact your local Health department. Tell them what you´re making and I´m sure they´ll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

Andy,

i'm originally from MA.. nice to meet ya!


741.46 grams - total batch size

in that batch, there is 144 grams of salt..

the batch creates 26.15 ounces.. divided by 3oz = 8.72 bottles

each bottle is 3oz (84g).. each serving size is 1/4 tsp per serving... there is 120 servings per bottle..

so how in the hell do you figure the salt in 120 1/4tsp servings?

see what i'm what i'm getting at? a 1/4 tsp isn't that big.. so to figure out how much salt and/or sugar is in that tiny measurement is just insane! how do create a nutrtional label if basically is at 0%? lol


----------



## GotGarlic (Jan 23, 2022)

Sodium is expressed in milligrams on nutritional labels, so convert your grams to mg and go from there. You'll have to look up the other nutrients. I'd check the FDA website.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

ok, so i'm lost.. sorry for the stupidity..

144 grams = 144,000mg..

but to divide that.. again, 144g per 741.46 grams of total spice..



> 741.46 grams - total batch size
> 
> in that batch, there is 144 grams of salt..
> 
> ...



i just want to know how much salt is in a 1/4 teaspoon in 3oz with 120 servings - keep in mind the total batch size and total number of bottles... there is no way there can be that much salt/percentage per serving/bottle..

so, i'm still not getting how you come up with a number/percentage

is that like 1%, 2%, 3%, 4%, 7% - sorry i just don't get it... the math is too messed up for me to calculate..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2022)

You need to calculate your amounts in a certain standard, that being amount by volume, or weight.
There are 28.35 (technically, 28.34952... depending on the significant digit you need in your calculation)
 For practical purposes, one quarter ounce is 7 grams. The overage is skim profit for the dealer, er., supplier/manufacturer.

If you want to be very specific, both weigh each amount, and measure in volume by cup or fraction thereof  (or whole or fractions of spoons. More confusion).

Or, you can input your recipe into a lot of websites for publication, and they will give you their assumption of nutritional ingredients.

Or, you can send me your secret recipe, and I will give you the answers, and never pass it on. I swear.

Really.

By Grabthar's Hammer.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 23, 2022)

> Or, ypu can send me your secret recipe, and I will give ypu the answets, and never pass it on. I swear.



yea.. no, it's a trade secret passed down from one chef to another with ties to keep it a secret recipe.. and you may want to check your spelling..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 23, 2022)

Sorry, I have fat fingers. And manners.
I didn't get a chance to correct my typos.

And I can do simple math.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 24, 2022)

144 gr of salt in a batch that fills 8.72 bottles. Therefore, 144 gr divided by 8.72 = the weight of salt in each bottle. Divide THAT number by 120 servings per bottle to determine how much salt is inch serving. That's just for the salt.


----------



## taxlady (Jan 24, 2022)

Don't most labels just say 0% when the percentage is too tiny? I imagine that is the rule for anything less than 0.05% and probably for less than 0.5%. There is probably an official cut off / rounding limit. I agree with GotGarlic about checking the FDA website.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 24, 2022)

On another note...

Do yourself a favor and talk to your insurance agent about what you're doing and how you can protect yourself from liability.


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

When I have large batches of things, I divide them into storage container sizes, then into serving sizes.
I enter all the ingredients into this free application, make sure to use the listing for the item that has the database you want to use, as the source. You'll understand when you try it.
It's https://cronometer.com/
It's for people's diets but works on large amounts. Once you choose your items, adjust the column amounts. 

All the sodium and carbs/fats/protein and all vitamins, fiber, lots of things....are below, look below. If you hover over the amount (of anything), it will tell you which ingredients are giving the total amount given. Pay attention to your units/cups/tsps/lbs/grams/mg.


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

Decide what you want a percentage OF. % by weight/total weight, % of item amount/daily total amount in a nutritionally healthy item (probably), % of calories / total calories.


Another note: you are only using the sodium numbers in the salt. Also consider it is possible to have sodium in other items which is why I say enter ALL your ingredients and amounts to get a correct number.


When you've done that for the batch, then start dividing into bottles/batch, then servings/bottle.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

jennyema said:


> On another note...
> 
> Do yourself a favor and talk to your insurance agent about what you're doing and how you can protect yourself from liability.





i have my LLC all set up.. but for this start up spice i am making it under the food cottage law.. it's everyday common spices - that are listed under the FDA list - (https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?CFRPart=182&showFR=1), sugar and salt - which are the only 2 items i have to list.. so i have to figure out this salt and sugar for the nutrition facts part of the label


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

Andy M. said:


> 144 gr of salt in a batch that fills 8.72 bottles. Therefore, 144 gr divided by 8.72 = the weight of salt in each bottle. Divide THAT number by 120 servings per bottle to determine how much salt is inch serving. That's just for the salt.




144 divided by 8.72 = 16.51 - (but i won't be using that .72, that will go into another batch) so i have to focus on just the 8 bottles.. i know i still have to consider that .72 to get the actual answer i am looking for the 8 bottles)

16.51 divided by 120 = 0.14

that still doesn't tell me (example: Sodium 120mg  2%)...


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

also, i am using:

https://www.onlinelabels.com/tools/nutrition-label-generator - basically i just plug in the numbers for salt and sugar..

the other thing too.. is a 1/4 tsp of my seasoning doesn't make 1 gram.. so i have to get a better scale... it's a light powder..


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

A batch of seasoning, including salt weighs 741.46 grams. (no I did not use the rounded off number, the excess going into the next batch)

144 grams of that is salt (not sodium).


I divide the grams of salt/1046 servings, then I have 144 grams of salt/1046 servings = 0.137 g salt/serving.
Convert the grams of salt to mgs of sodium, multiply 0.137 x 40 to reach 54.8 mg sodium/serving.


Weight of each serving is 741.46 grams/1046 servings=0.708 grams seasoning mix/serving.

Yes get a more exacting scale or weigh one bottles worth and use math to get to the ounces/serving--though your customers probably want it in teaspoons.


Double check the logic, double check the math.
Does that help?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

> though your customers probably want it in teaspoons.



serving sizes are based on the creator of the spice.. so mine is the general of 1/4 teaspoon is a serving.. just my spice is a light powder.. so, i'm lucky if it even reads 0.01 grams.. but i'm get a true gram scale so we will see..

ie: 1/4 tsp (0.01g) at the top of the nutrition label.. literally it's so fine..


Bottle:
3oz (84g)
120 servings - based at 1/4 tsp (unknown grams atm cause of scale and it being a light powder)

salt per bottle/serving however they do it... ???
sugar per bottle/serving however they do it...??? - (i haven't given any info on this one yet cause i wanna figure out the salt for the nutrition fact label first)


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

To convert g of salt to mg of sodium, in my exercise, is incorrect.


Look this up, but looking it up again, which I did, is a multiplier of 400 not 40.

The correct amount is still 54.8 mg sodium per serving.


What is your question exactly? How much salt/bottle, or, how much salt per serving?  Who is they?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

see #6 & #16


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

i don't feel i'll get to the bottom of this because this post is ongoing with no real final answer...


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

Okay you have two problems.
You are trying to say salt or sodium, they are not the same. 9 grams of salt is not 9 grams of sodium. Sodium is measured in mg, salt is measured in grams. Sodium is just a part of the salt.

I answered your question in # 18 and 20. 54.8 mg sodium per serving.
AND
You keep asking for a percentage of something, what do you want the percentage of? I want the percentage of _________(fill in the blank) in each ___________(fill in the blank)?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

look at sodium... MG & % - i dunno if that's per serving or per bottle..

either way i need to figure out that AND the sugar (which i haven't mentioned yet)

salt is sodium.. and sugar is sugars...


goes back to a full batch has 144g of salt and 220g of light brown sugar

that batch gives me 8 bottles and .72 of another bottle - (that will be used in another batch)..

so if a bottle holds 120 servings and each serving is 1/4 tsp.. how do i plug in the numbers to find out the salt/sodium to put on the label? that's the whole point of this topic... i can't make it more clear than this.. i gave info and pics to get to the end result of what i'm going for honestly..

there's 741.46g of product and of that only 144g of salt... a 1/4 tsp of the product cannot hold that much salt.... bottle is 3oz (84g) 120 servings

same with the sugar.. the batch only has 220g of light brown sugar.. so it can't be that much per 1/4 tsp...

these are the only 2 things stopping me from printing my labels....

well, that and serving size is 1/4 tsp.. but again my 1/4 tsp doesn't make a gram.. my blend is light so i can't do the grams until i get a new gram scale.. but i'm not worried about that..


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

Q:look at sodium... MG & % - i dunno if that's per serving or per bottle..


That is sodium (not salt), in mgs, and to the right, that is % of daily value (for each serving).


 Q: either way i need to figure out that AND the sugar (which i haven't mentioned yet)


Sugar will be easier because sugar=sugar (in grams) and (% of daily value).


Q: salt is sodium.. and sugar is sugars...


Right, salt has some sodium in it, sugar just has sugar in it.


Now you need the number of grams or mgs of 'the daily value'. 



The 2020-2025 Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommend that Americans consume *less than 2,300 milligrams (mg)* of sodium per day as part of a healthy eating pattern.


Sugar doesn't have a 'daily value', but added sugar does have a 'daily value'. Let's come back to that in the morning.



Back to sodium, (54.8 mg/2300 mg) then multiplied by 100=2.38%
For sodium, then, 2.38% of the daily value.


Feel free to double check but I'm thinking this is about right, especially if you have large 3 oz jars of spice mix, and 1/4 tsp is a small amount, most of it spices and a little salt.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

it's a standard 5.5oz plastic spice jar 48/485.. you can get them from:

https://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=83311&clickid=search - but 3oz of my spice blend just about fills it up - so it's not large.. it's an average size bottle


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

Yep, then that looks right. I also checked another label for the nutrition percentage on sodium. Theirs had twice the amount of mgs of sodium, of yours, and also twice the amount of % of daily value (5%) of sodium as well. So it all seems to work fine.


----------



## blissful (Jan 24, 2022)

For the sugar, tomorrow. The FDA website says:
*What Are Added Sugars and How Are They Different from Total Sugars?*

*1. Total Sugars*

*Total Sugars* include sugars naturally present in  many nutritious foods and beverages, such as sugar in milk and fruits as  well as any added sugars that may be present in the product. There is  no Daily Value* for total sugars because no recommendation has been made  for the total amount to eat in a day.
*2. Added Sugars*

*Added sugars* include sugars that are added during  the processing of foods (such as sucrose or dextrose), foods packaged as  sweeteners (such as table sugar), sugars from syrups and honey, and  sugars from concentrated fruit or vegetable juices. They do not include  naturally occurring sugars that are found in milk, fruits, and  vegetables. The Daily Value for added sugars is 50 grams per day based  on a 2,000 calorie daily diet.
  For most Americans, the main sources of added sugars are sugar-sweetened beverages, baked goods, desserts, and sweets.


https://www.fda.gov/food/new-nutrition-facts-label/added-sugars-new-nutrition-facts-label


I think that we will have to figure out 'daily value' % on the sugar, for the ADDED Sugar. Do you agree?


You may need to calculate the natural sugar in the herbs/spices/ingredients other than the added sugar and salt. I don't know. What do you think? Is there guidance on that?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

my label.. but until i get the salt/sodium and sugar down on that nutrition fact.. i can't print and start selling.. bad ass ain't it? lol


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 24, 2022)

blissful said:


> For the sugar, tomorrow. The FDA website says:
> *What Are Added Sugars and How Are They Different from Total Sugars?*
> 
> *1. Total Sugars*
> ...



i don't have to list the spices if they are listed on the FDA site:
https://www.accessdata.fda.gov/scripts/cdrh/cfdocs/cfcfr/CFRSearch.cfm?CFRPart=182&showFR=1

but i DO have to list salt/sodium & sugars because they are basically accents..

so my ingredients will say:

INGREDIENTS:
Salt, Sugar & Spices

i do NOT have to list things like paprika, black pepper and such as they are defined as safe daily spices.. if you look at a lot of labels you will see "& spices".. that is the reason why.. so all i am concerned about is the sodium and sugar so i can finally print my labels.


and i like that because if you list all the ingredients.. people will try to make yer blend.. it will not be the same, but if they are happy with what they come up with then they won't buy yours.. so i really like this little clause  best thing ever!


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jan 24, 2022)

*Nutrition Analysis Software*

Choose one that best fits your needs.


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

Cool Sirloin!


https://www.fda.gov/files/food/published/Food-Labeling-Guide-(PDF).pdf
Page 18, number 10: 

10.  How are spices, natural flavors or artificial flavors declared in
ingredient lists?
Answer: These may be declared in ingredient lists by using either specific
common or usual names or by using the declarations “spices,” “flavor” or
“natural flavor,” or “artificial flavor.”
“INGREDIENTS: Apple Slices, Water, Cane Syrup, Corn Syrup, Modified
Corn Starch, Spices, Salt, Natural Flavor and Artificial Flavor”
However, products that are spices or spice blends, flavors or colors must list
each ingredient by name. FD&C Act 403(i)(2) and 21 CFR 101.22(h)(1)


I didn't think you'd like this. Sorry!


----------



## msmofet (Jan 25, 2022)

buckytom said:


> You need to calculate your amounts in a certain standard, that being amount by volume, or weight.
> There are 28.35 (technically, 28.34952... depending on the significant digit you need in your calculation)
> For practical purposes, one quarter ounce is 7 grams. The overage is skim profit for the dealer, er., supplier/manufacturer.
> 
> ...


 Off topic: Another Galaxy Quest fan!! Guilty pleasure. LOL 

Sorry


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2022)

Nnnnever give up. Never surrender...


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

buckytom said:


> Nnnnever give up. Never surrender...




Yes, don't surrender! 

Ruffsta, you can do this.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Jan 25, 2022)

RUN, don´t walk, to a laboratory which specialises in analyzing food products. They will be able to work out a profile of your product, professionally, in less time than it takes us to press "ENTER"


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

blissful said:


> Cool Sirloin!
> 
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/files/food/published/Food-Labeling-Guide-(PDF).pdf
> ...




but i have seen rubs and seasonings that only say:

INGREDIENTS:
Salt, Sugar & Spices

as well as labels not containing the business address.. just the, city, state and website... some labels do not even have a phone number..

so, how come they can do that and yer telling me i can't?






> Allspice, Anise, Basil, Bay leaves, Caraway seed, Cardamon, Celery seed, Chervil, Cinnamon, Cloves, Coriander, Cumin seed, Dill seed, Fennel seed, Fenugreek, Ginger, Horseradish, Mace, Marjoram, Mustard flour, Nutmeg, Oregano, Paprika, Parsley, Pepper, black; Pepper, white; Pepper, red; Rosemary, Saffron, Sage, Savory, Star aniseed, Tarragon, Thyme, Turmeric.
> 
> Paprika, turmeric, and saffron or other spices which are also colors, shall be declared as "spice and coloring"


 - my ingredients are all in that list.. so i CAN use

INGREDIENTS:
Salt, Sugar & Spices

the way i wanted to


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

karadekoolaid said:


> RUN, don´t walk, to a laboratory which specialises in analyzing food products. They will be able to work out a profile of your product, professionally, in less time than it takes us to press "ENTER"



yeah if you wanna spend $800 - $1,000 - but i don't


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

Ruffsta, I'm not telling you that you can or cannot. 

The FDA website says that, they are telling you.
Whether you do or not, is your decision.


I don't know why some do or don't have that information on them. 

I could only guess why not. Maybe under old labeling laws it wasn't required, and the product may be old. Or maybe they aren't considered seasoning mix and they are considered something else. I don't know.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

ok, lost track of where we were in figuring out this salt and then sugar


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

ok, so i "think" we have the salt figured out at 55mg

so now i have to do the "added sugar" part..


same as before:
Batch size (8.72 bottles) has 1cup of light brown sugar.. which i'm going to say is 220 grams


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

I believe you have to do the sugars part not just the added sugars.
BUT...
The added sugar = 220 grams.




> The 2020-2025 Dietary Guidelines for Americans recommend that Americans consume *less than 2,300 milligrams (mg)* of sodium per day as part of a healthy eating pattern.
> 
> 
> Sugar doesn't have a 'daily value', but added sugar does have a 'daily value'. Let's come back to that in the morning.
> ...


50 grams per day



The Daily Value for added sugars is *50 grams per day*  based on a 2,000 calorie daily diet. For most Americans, the main  sources of added sugars are sugar-sweetened beverages, baked goods,  desserts, and sweets.


Take the 220 grams
Divide it by the number of servings in the whole batch.


Take that number.
Divide it by 50 grams (the daily value of added sugar).
Multiply by 100 for the percentage.
That is your answer for added sugar % per serving.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

i don't see how there is natural sugars.. i am adding them.. so i would believe i only have to enter the added.. i just need the grams per serving like we did with the salt.. the site generates the % automatically as you can see


----------



## taxlady (Jan 25, 2022)

I don't think the serving size of 1/4 tsp is only .01 grams. If that were the case, the entire container would hold 1.2 grams. I think the decimal is in the wrong place.


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I don't think the serving size of 1/4 tsp is only .01 grams. If that were the case, the entire container would hold 1.2 grams. I think the decimal is in the wrong place.




I'm not sure if this is right but I have the serving size in grams at 0.708.


741 grams in batch/8.72 bottles/120 servings per bottle is 0.708 grams per serving.


----------



## blissful (Jan 25, 2022)

Ruffsta said:


> i don't see how there is natural sugars.. i am adding them.. so i would believe i only have to enter the added.. i just need the grams per serving like we did with the salt.. the site generates the % automatically as you can see




Almost everything you eat has natural sugars.


As an example that takes about 5 minutes to figure out with cronometer.com


If your 377 grams of spices were (they're not but if they were):
100 g hot peppers
200 g sweet paprika
77 g of cumin


Plugging in those things in those amounts will give you 66.1 grams of sugar /batch.
Chances are with rounding, it will be zero but that should be checked.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I don't think the serving size of 1/4 tsp is only .01 grams. If that were the case, the entire container would hold 1.2 grams. I think the decimal is in the wrong place.



as mentioned way earlier.. i can't do the "gram" part after the 1/4 tsp up there until i get my new gram scale.. that part doesn't bother me.. cause we all know we are basing all this on 120 servings at a 1/4 tsp - my spice is a light powder so my current scale doesn't tell me the exact grams.. so i just put that there as an example


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 25, 2022)

if i plug in 0.708 OR 0.71 - it doesn't register properly..


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2022)

I dressed my self today.
I'm a big boy.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 25, 2022)

buckytom said:


> I dressed my self today.
> I'm a big boy.



Your socks don't match.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 25, 2022)

I'm stylin'...

Ars Gratia Artis

It's bliss's albatross, it seems.


----------



## blissful (Jan 26, 2022)

bucky, lol, I ordered the Royal Copenhagen. It smells like black swede or stetson to the bliss family.


In second grade my brother in first grade needed help on his math. So my mom told me to help him. He said I should just do it. So I signed it and did all the problems. Somehow I got in trouble for that. lol


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2022)

Yes, bliss, like Stetson. I'd forgotten about that one. My dad loved it as well, being a boy raised in Ireland that dreamt of being a cowboy when he moved to America, only to settle in NYC.


And for your brother, well; he had a great sister, about equal in totality to the 4 sisters that I have. They never helped me with anything. 

SO I tortured them in front of their new boyfriends at every chance.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 26, 2022)

Ok, so to bring this back, we were talking about tiny bits of things that each of us must weigh and measure on our own. Ask for help when needed, but strike out and make our mark on the world. Or a bottle of sorts.


----------



## blissful (Jan 26, 2022)

added sugar: 0.42% or 220 grams/1046 servings=0.21 grams

Raffsta, That's your % value and gram value for added sugar.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 26, 2022)

sugars stay at 0g and 0% - no matter if i plug in 0.42 or 0.21


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 27, 2022)

blissful?


----------



## blissful (Jan 27, 2022)

Ruffsta? I saw your post, it stays at zero. And?


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 27, 2022)

what numbers should i plug in? do i plugin 0.21 in added sugars?

open image in new tab





i thought the numbers would change in either the grams or %..


----------



## blissful (Jan 27, 2022)

1. I would plug in 0.21 g in the 'added sugars'.
BUT if it rounds down, then it may go to zero anyways.


2. I would plug in the amount of natural sugars in 'sugars'.
But you aren't doing that.....


3. I would plug in 0.71 g as 'serving size'
I don't know why it doesn't work.


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 27, 2022)

Sugars 0.71g
Added sugars 0.21

stayed at 0%


so.. it is what is...

we all already knew it is is a small to none on my 120 servings per bottle at 1/4tsp of a fine powder


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 28, 2022)

blissful said:


> Cool Sirloin!
> 
> 
> https://www.fda.gov/files/food/published/Food-Labeling-Guide-(PDF).pdf
> ...




yeah about that...

ingredient statement... FDA approved site says i can just say:
Salt, Sugar & Spices - like i wanted  but i do have to say BROWN SUGAR as shown in pic 2


----------



## Ruffsta (Jan 30, 2022)

i just wanted to say thank you to everyone that helped me..

i'll be getting my new gram scale tomorrow and i'll test everything 1 last time for final results.. i'll start a follow topic up incase i was wrong with measurements.

thank you again!


----------

